# Arcadia T5 uv light PROBLEM!!!



## adhami123 (May 17, 2019)

Hi there,
ive had a t5 luminaire controller for quite a while now, however i did not expect it to break this quickly. its been a couple of years and the other day my uv light starting flickering... so as usual i bought a new T5 light which is made for that exact controller, however to my surprise the new light flickers also... i spent near £90 for the controller and dont really want to buy a new one.. can you help me find out what the problem is and the cheapest way to resolve this problem. 

thanks


----------

